# E39 Euro dash coversion in Seattle area?



## pfanning (Jun 26, 2004)

I'm thinking of doing the Euro dash conversion (http://www.zeckhausen.com/Eurodash.htm) The US dash seems to take away a lot knee room but would like to see the difference in person. Anyone in the greater Seattle, WA area with this conversion done?

TIA,

Peter Fanning
'03 530i


----------



## shabbaman (Dec 16, 2002)

pfanning said:


> I'm thinking of doing the Euro dash conversion (http://www.zeckhausen.com/Eurodash.htm) The US dash seems to take away a lot knee room but would like to see the difference in person. Anyone in the greater Seattle, WA area with this conversion done?
> 
> TIA,
> 
> ...


FWIW, I've been in Dave's car and aesthetically there's almost no difference. The character line on the door (just below the wood) lines up perfectly with his glove box. Knees feel a little more freedom. Also, you will gain about 2 inches of legroom for your rear passengers. If I had a need for more legroom in the rear, I would do this mod. $700 is MUCH less than trading in for something bigger.


----------

